# optonline.net email customers



## Harri Rautiainen

This is catch-22, an endless loop.
optonline.net keeps rejecting messages sent from saxontheweb.net (IP 216.75.32.24 ) for no good reasons.

As an end-result, if you are a new registrant you won't get your membership activation code. If you are an existing member, you won't be able to use the email notifications services nor email from other members.

I have fought this issue before, but it keeps popping back. It is now up to you, dear optonline.net user, to get this resolved. If you let your ISP to decide for you what sites to visit and what not, what can I do in that case?


----------



## KennyNYC

Harri,
I called my service provider (optonline) and they gave me some suggestions which solved the access problem. Here's the process;

1. go to www.optonline.net
2. click "ID & E-Mail Tools" in the upper right corner
3. click "Manage Your Optimum ID"
4. sign-in with your User Name and Password
5. in the drop down box select "Modify Spam Setting" and click Go
6. click "Disable SpamScrub"

Done!


----------

